# RARE: quantum syncro VRT



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

check it out, it wasn't easyyy, but damn does it go!

click on the pic and you'll go to the whole album(in a smaller/better size)


_Modified by hockeyguy3x3 at 3:19 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (hockeyguy3x3)*

Pic doesn't work, and clicking it leads to pics of a transversely mounted VR and an intake project.


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (Longitudinal)*

Nice sleeper








http://s190.photobucket.com/al...0VR6T/


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Going to be a PITA to change the chain, looks like.
Completely stock mounts from some application, or is there a custom made piece for the driver's side? I went looking, but all I found were turbo pics.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Wow...that's a hell of a project. And to think it's right next to my hometown of Andover.


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (hockeyguy3x3)*

Wow! i would like to know more about this build. im interested in just an na vr6 swap. is there a write up on this? did you use factory mount positions? what type of clutch/ spacers were used/ part numbers etc etc.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (thedubwhisperer)*

VR-into-Quattro adapter pieces are available from 034 Motorsport, but they will cost. A VR swap into A1 or A2 models is dirt cheap, but the adapter pieces will start a longitudinal project off at $700 plus, not counting the engine. 
No, the factory mount locations do not work as-is. You must adapt the body to the engine or the engine to the body. Which way is your call, but both have been done. This guy seems to have chosen to adapt the body to the engine, which is probably the way I would do it.
Years ago, there was a VR-T QSW in Germany. It was a fast car.


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (Longitudinal)*

yea that passat (quantum) is all over youtube. just type 32B in the youtube search and it should come up. fast fast.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (thedubwhisperer)*

This the one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-rumFPe2ig


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (DubbinChris)*

yea.. fun huh?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (thedubwhisperer)*

Yeah that thing looks pretty crazy....wish I could understand German.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (DubbinChris)*

guy is saying it brings about 500 hp ....
i like how it is lifting the front end,looks like take off...
and it really kicks.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
i soooooo love that noise....



_Modified by eurojettanut at 8:44 AM 2-1-2009_


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (eurojettanut)*

Hell yeah that would be awesome!!!


----------



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (thedubwhisperer)*

one
_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_yea that passat (quantum) is all over youtube. just type 32B in the youtube search and it should come up. fast fast.


this is my buddys here in ma, not the youtube


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (hockeyguy3x3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeyguy3x3* »_check it out, it wasn't easyyy, but damn does it go!

click on the pic and you'll go to the whole album(in a smaller/better size)

_Modified by hockeyguy3x3 at 3:19 PM 1-24-2009_

i swear to god if you dont bring that to dustoff, i will hunt you down and force you to drive a mercury sable...


----------



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: RARE: quantum syncro VRT (simon_C)*

oh im goin in my 91 gti, but juan(the owner/builder of this) is riding right beside mee!


----------

